# Is Windows 7 Crap?



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2009)

http://buzz.yahoo.com/article/y_tech/%20http%3A%2F%2Ftech.yahoo.com%2Fblogs%2Fnull%2F118401


> *Windows 7 version lineup revealed: Prepare for disappointment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess I'm going to stick with XP for a while until I can afford Linux and make the OS switch there. Getting tired of MS trying to be an improvement upon themselves and fu-baring everything it touches. 
Apparently Gates is so rich now that he doesn't care about maintaining quality that people will speak highly about. It's like his attitude is "hey, it works don't it?" 
When he's not approving the release of such tripe he's releasing mosquitoes among unsuspecting audiences to make a point about malaria. 

Bill, get out of the computer business and go have fun with your billions alright? Let someone who really gives a damn take over for a while. 

Is anyone going to make the switch from XP/Vista to this 7th version or?? Gonna play it safe?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2009)

Linux is free.  You can download it, or order the distro of your choice for a couple bucks.
http://www.linux.org/dist/
http://shop.cheapbytes.com/cgi-bin/cart

Gates's is pretty well removed from running Microsoft nowadays. 

If you're going to upgrade, go with Windows 7 Professional. It'll have the best bang-4-buck of em all.


----------



## Dao (Feb 8, 2009)

I use linux, Fedora.  I love it but it does require some learning but it's not much.  XP is ok but I rarely use it unless I need to do something I can't do with linux.

distrowatch.com lists the top 100 linux distros.

You might like Ubuntu since you're a newbie but Fedora 10 should be fine.  If all you do is email and surf the internet puppylinux is a good one.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 8, 2009)

The sticking point with Linux is ever going to be the fact that the gaming industry will not release product for it because the market isn't big enough ... and the market isn't big enough because game producers won't release product for it .

WINE is all very well but it is still behind the curve.  Then you have the problem of interfacing with the now massive on-line gaming community.

Of course the irony is that games tend to be produced on UNIX/Linux platforms and then ported across for Windoze and that on-line game servers likewise tend not to be WinX platforms.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont care if Linux massages my feet while I am sitting at the pc, if i cant play Warcraft and Civ 4 on it, i dont care.


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 8, 2009)

Vista was a nasty transition but now that it's been on the market long enough, most apps are now comliant and actually run OK on it.

Also, compared to XP, which was patched almost weekly against worms and viruses, Vista has not really made the news in that regard, so I think MS actually got some security stuff patched up OK with it...relatively speaking with regards to XP.

Since I develop for Windows, I'll certainly be making the move. But I don't have any other real stake in choosing an OS. If it does what I need, then I use it.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 8, 2009)

> The sticking point with Linux is ever going to be the fact that the gaming industry



Well, that and the fact that there are a few different graphic models and sound modules in use.

But does anyone find it odd (and I've seen this is many places) that the big selling point for Windows  these days (over OS/X or Linux) is that fact that you can play more games?  Which I find orthogonal to the fact that Windows big entrenchment seems to be in large enterprise settings (Exchange Server ironically seeming to be the big driver there)

disclaimer: OS/X is my main OS, I use VM-Ware to run Ubuntu when needed for development work (not often) and occasionally to run WinXP for IE6 web page testing


----------



## CanuckMA (Feb 8, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well I guess I'm going to stick with XP for a while until I can afford Linux and make the OS switch there. Getting tired of MS trying to be an improvement upon themselves and fu-baring everything it touches.
> Apparently Gates is so rich now that he doesn't care about maintaining quality that people will speak highly about. It's like his attitude is "hey, it works don't it?"
> When he's not approving the release of such tripe he's releasing mosquitoes among unsuspecting audiences to make a point about malaria.
> 
> ...


 

Actually, the Windows 7 lineup makes a lot more sense than Vista. 

First off, for the consumer in non-emerging countries, there really is only 2 editions. Home and Pro. 

Unlike Vista, all editions are true superset of the one below it. Vista has conflicting feature sets. 

*Windows 7 Starter
*

Available worldwide to OEMs on new PCs
Missing Aero UI tweaks
Limited to 3 simultaneous applications
*Windows 7 Home Basic *(Vista equivalent: *$200*) 

Only available in emerging markets
Missing Aero UI tweaks
*Windows 7 Home Premium *(Vista equivalent: *$260*) 

Available worldwide, to OEMs and in retail
Includes Aero UI tweaks
Features multi-touch capabilities
Adds "premium" games
Adds media capabilities (Media Center, DVD playback, DVD creation, etc.)
Can create home network groups
*Windows 7 Professional *(Vista equivalent: *$300*) 

Available worldwide, to OEMs and in retail
Includes all features of Premium
Adds enhanced networking capabilities (Remote Desktop host, domain support, offline folders, etc.)
Adds Mobility Center
Adds Presentation Mode
*Windows 7 Enterprise *


Available only in volume licenses
Includes all features of Professional
Adds Branch Cache
Adds Direct Access
Adds BitLocker
*Windows 7 Ultimate *(Vista equivalent: *$320*) 

Limited OEM and retail availability
Includes all features of Enterprise


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 13, 2009)

Vienna is crap , was crap and allways will be ; just like vista ... 

I'm in the business and i'm still looking for that one task or one app. that i can only use with vista....  guess what ; not found it yet... 

Vienna is still slow ( but okay , it's in beta so... ) and as far as i can tell now it's not very much different from vista for the basic end user.

M'soft screwed up with vista and i think they will do the same for Vienna.

Yes i refuse to give it a number and just call it by the name it had in the first place


----------



## horton (Feb 14, 2009)

Dao said:


> I use linux, Fedora.  I love it but it does require some learning but it\'s not much.  XP is ok but I rarely use it unless I need to do something I can\'t do with linux.
> 
> distrowatch.com lists the top 100 linux distros.
> 
> You might like Ubuntu since you\'re a newbie but Fedora 10 should be fine.  If all you do is email and surf the internet puppylinux is a good one.



 I started with caldera, moved on to SuSE, and then unbuntu (laziness), and yes it\'s free, download, burn to cd and install, done. XP is tolerable but linux is good.


----------

